# Sheva esonerato, ufficiale



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2022)

Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

ora su Gattuso dai, pronto a nuove sfide


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.



Sheva non è adatto ad allenare queste squadre, Forse non ha proprio il carattere per farlo.


----------



## Raryof (15 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sheva non è adatto ad allenare queste squadre, Forse non ha proprio il carattere per farlo.


Troppo sottomesso, penso che si riciclerà ad allenare nazionali minori.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Troppo sottomesso, penso che si riciclerà ad allenare nazionali minori.



Essere stati Campioni in campo non garantisce affatto di essere grandi allenatori.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


Ma chi gliel'ha fatto fare ? Non capisco perché sporcarsi così il curriculum.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andare in Quella fogna di società è stato l'unico errore di Sheva. Era scritto in partenza


----------



## Tobi (15 Gennaio 2022)

Non so perché ma non ho mai intravisto in lui il potenziale del Mister. A differenza di Seedorf e Pirlo. Non ho mai creduto che Inzaghi, Shevchenko, Brocchi,Nesta, Gattuso potessero diventare allenatori importanti, ok sono ancora giovani ma la stoffa si vede da subito. Pirlo per quanto gobbo, a Torino ha portato a casa una Supercoppa Italiana e la qualificazione in Champions, secondo me la sua carriera di Allenatore non è finita per niente


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


Sheva lo vedo allenatore di club nei quali non c'è pressione immediata, ma tempo per crescere e darsi tradizione. Quindi non in Italia, ovviamente.
Potrebbe diventare il mentore di tanti giovani calciatori, trasmettere i propri valori. Come lo fu il colonnello Lobanovsky per lui.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


Hanno tre allenatori a libro paga, non vorrei sbagliarmi. Sheva, Ballardini e Maran. E ora? Che circo.


----------



## Tsitsipas (15 Gennaio 2022)

Aveva un calendario difficile e una squadra penosa, però ha fatto veramente male. il suo genoa avrà fatto 4 tiri in porta in 12 partite


----------



## Gamma (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ambiente troppo tossico e squadra non all'altezza delle sfide.
Il vero errore è stato accettare questo incarico, ma lo sapevamo tutti fin dal principio.

Fossi in Sheva proverei un'esperienza in qualche squadra di Serie B, con meno pressione mediatica e ambienti spesso(non sempre) più tranquilli. Allenare nazionali e club è completamente diverso.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.



Terribile nel ruolo di allenatore. Lo abbiamo sempre sottolineato. Non è manco lontanamente il suo mestiere.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Gennaio 2022)

Non ha fatto bene, ma sono stati un pò scorretti.
L'hanno chiamato a novembre con una squadra di morti "promettendogli" il mercato per adeguarla alle sue idee.
Prima che inizia il mercato lo cacciano, bah.

Invece secondo me come società e direttore sportivo a livello di calciatori stanno facendo un ottimo mercato, il difensore norvegese, hefti, yeboah, ora calafiori e amiri dal leverkusen, sono già sui 20 milioni spesi, non poco per chi si gioca la salvezza. Se si riescono a salvare anno prossimo secondo me fanno una bella squadra.


----------



## Mika (15 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Essere stati Campioni in campo non garantisce affatto di essere grandi allenatori.


Secondo me il Genoa è così scarso che anche Simone Inzaghi sarebbe stato esonerato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

Si, ma onestamente è assurdo l'esonero, non ha avuto un briciolo di tempo, che senso ha avuto ingaggiarlo?

Quanto è stato al genoa? Un mese e mezzo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


Scusate ma davvero giudichiamo Sheva allenatore dall'esperienza sulla panchina del Genoa? Sono una squadraccia e un club ridicolo, per me non doveva manco accettare.. Hanno una media di 3 esoneri a stagione.. Chissà che sia la volta buona che retrocedono..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ma per quale motivo una società che rischia la Serie B va a prendere un allenatore che non hai mai allenato un club in un campionato nuovo? E per quale motivo Sheva dice di sì sapendo comunque che il rischio di fare Male è molto alto, aveva proprio bisogno di polpette per pagare le lezioni d'inglese al figlio? Non capisco?


----------



## Mika (15 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma onestamente è assurdo l'esonero, non ha avuto un briciolo di tempo, che senso ha avuto ingaggiarlo?
> 
> Quanto è stato al genoa? Un mese e mezzo?


5 partite di cui 2 non in panchina per covid. I giocatori quelli erano e quelli sono, pensavano che bastasse un nuovo allenatore per vincere 5 partite su 5?

Ha fatto anche un biennale quindi lo pagheranno per due anni.

Spero il Genoa vada in B.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> 5 partite di cui 2 non in panchina per covid. I giocatori quelli erano e quelli sono, pensavano che bastasse un nuovo allenatore per vincere 5 partite su 5?
> 
> Ha fatto anche un biennale quindi lo pagheranno per due anni.
> 
> Spero il Genoa vada in B.



In pratica ha fatto 3 partite. Tra l'altro non si può neanche pensare che sheva abbia preso a male parole qualcuno, visto il carattere che ha, sono veramente dei pagliacci


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Sheva era proprio il soggetto meno adatto ad allenare una squadra così disastrata. In ogni caso, ammetto che io un po' ci speravo in un suo fallimento, visto che la nostra società va pazza nel cercare gli ex-rossoneri ad allenare sulla nostra panchina, pure se scarsi. Spero che faccia fortuna altrove, magari proprio in Ucraina e che rimanga lì. In bocca al lupo Sheva!


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

si ma 10 partite lo han lasciato su... con tutte le più forti.
senza senso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.



Berlusca che esonera Sheva dopo avere fatto da padrino al figlio...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


Ma siamo sicuri preziosi sia out?
Il modus operandi è lo stesso. 

Giovedì sera almeno la tua gente ti ha ricordato come meriti.
Noi milanisti ti ameremo per sempre .
A suon di gol hai scandito la mia giovinezza.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


purtroppo glielo si legge in faccia che non è adatto a questo ruolo, poi nel Genoa..
2€ li gioco su Ballardini VI entro fine stagione


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


Se giocavano lui e Mauro Tassotti era meglio. Sono i più forti che avevano in rosa


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> purtroppo glielo si legge in faccia che non è adatto a questo ruolo, poi nel Genoa..
> 2€ li gioco su Ballardini VI entro fine stagione


Incredibile invece come da giocatore avesse una personalità straripante e come fosse glaciale.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Troppo sottomesso, penso che si riciclerà ad allenare nazionali minori.


Ho avuto la stessa sensazione, troppo silenzioso e tranquillo. In più, ha scelto la squadra peggiore da cui iniziare...


----------



## Tobi (15 Gennaio 2022)

Non so perché ma non ho mai intravisto in lui il potenziale del Mister. A differenza di Seedorf e Pirlo. Non ho mai creduto che Inzaghi, Shevchenko, Brocchi,Nesta, Gattuso potessero diventare allenatori importanti, ok sono ancora giovani ma la stoffa si vede da subito. Pirlo per quanto gobbo, a Torino ha portato a casa una Supercoppa Italiana e la qualificazione in Champions, secondo me la sua carriera di Allenatore non è finita per niente


----------



## ilPresidente (15 Gennaio 2022)

Sinceramente non capisco perché molti pensano che un allenatore vincente e di carattere sia quello che urla in panchina.

Vado controcorrente e dico che Sheva è un buon allenatore. Ha scelto il Genoa per provare un’esperienza diversa, ma sapeva benissimo a cosa andavi incontro. Tempo una settimana e credo sarà scelto come nuovo commissario tecnico della Polonia.

Giusto abbia provato questa esperienza.

Il Genoa è una squadraccia, o almeno lo era prima di interessanti innesti appena fatti. Credo la maggioranza dei giocatori sapesse benissimo che Sheva fosse di passaggio e quindi si sono adeguati. I principi di gioco che cercava di dare sono veramente buoni, ma se hai una banda di asini gli fa esattamente il contrario di ciò che provi hai poche speranze anche di tirare in porta.


----------



## sampapot (15 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Essere stati Campioni in campo non garantisce affatto di essere grandi allenatori.


già...altri nostri campioni (Donadoni, Inzaghi, Gattuso, Seedorf...) ci hanno provato, ma non è la stessa cosa....se poi la rosa è da serie B, tutto si complica, inoltre è come partire con un handicap di -5 punti (quelli che separano il genoa dalla quartultima)


----------



## diavolo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Un contrattino da osservatore nell'est Europa glielo farei.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita l'avventura di Sheva con il Genoa, il club ligure ha esonerato l'ex CT dell'Ucraina.


Ora si può tifare per la retrocessione del Genoa


----------



## Devil man (15 Gennaio 2022)

Mi sembrava di rivedere Montella... Lì fermo sotto ad un pero senza idee


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ora si può tifare per la retrocessione del Genoa


con tutto l'amore per Sheva io la retrocessione del Genoa la tifavo comunque. Purtroppo ci sono "faccende" che non si possono ignorare.


----------

